# Federweg hinten beim Element Tsc 80mm?



## lim (27. Januar 2005)

Weiss jemand, weshalb der Federweg hinten am Element Tsc nur 80mm ist, und nicht 100mm wie bei den anderen Elements? Irgendwie scheint es mir nicht logisch. Der Schwingendrehpunkt ist am gleichen Ort. Der Umlenkhebel oben scheint mir auch identisch. Wenn man die Bilder genau anschaut, könnte man meinen, der Dämpfer am Element Tsc ist kürzer! 
SAGT MIR BITTE, DASS DAS NICHT WAHR IST!!!
Nicht der gleiche Mist mit Sondermassdämpfer wie beim Slayer!
Ich hoffe, jemand hat eine Erklärung. 
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## clemson (28. Januar 2005)

das element tsc wird von rocky als reines race fully betrachtet und den racern reichen 80mm federweg anscheinend aus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lim (28. Januar 2005)

Das schon. Für diese Zielgruppe ist 80mm aus ausreichend. 
Die Frage ist aber, wie das technisch gelöst ist. Ist es mit unterschiedlichen Hebelverhältnissen gelöst, oder ist die Mechanik identisch aber ein kürzerer Dämpfer (Sondermass).
Wenn es der Dämpfer ist, könnte man einen normalen 165mm Dämpfer einsetzen, um den Federweg auf 100mm zu verlängern?
Ich bin auf der Suche nach einem neuen Bike für "Plausch", Race, Marathon, Alpentouren. Also eigentlich ein Bike für alles. 
Das Slayer gefällt mir super, ist aber etwas schwer. Den Dämpfer beurteile ich als empfindliches Teil. Hatte schon zwei defekte Foxdämpfer. Das 185mm Sondermass beim Slayer ist ein weiteres Argument, das Bike nicht zu nehmen. Da wirst Du nie einen Ersatz finden während der Reparaturzeit.
Das Element wäre ev. für mich besser geeignet. Ich möchte aber mindestens 100mm Federweg vorne und hinten. Das Tsc gefällt mir halt farblich und gewichtsmässig am Besten. Aber genau das hat nur 80mm hinten. Wenn sich das tunen liesse, wäre es eine gute Alternative.

Vielen Dank schon mal


----------



## drul (28. Januar 2005)

Hallo.

Der unterschiedl. Federweg kommt durch andere Umlenkhebel. Auf einem Bild wirst Du den Unterschied nicht erkennen, da er sich im mm-Bereich bewegt.

Das TSC ist wesentlich teurer und sicher viel straffer abgestimmt (glaub mir, zwischen 80 und 100 mm ist subjektiv ein riesiger Unterschied) als das Element 70, 50, 30.

Auch wenn das TSC die schönere lackierung haben mag, entscheide Dich doch lieber für das Rad, das von seier Charakteristik am besten zu Dir passt!


----------



## dertutnix (28. Januar 2005)

ich fahr u.a. ein älteres element t.o. und ein slayer

mein element hat 80 mm, dämpfer inzwischen dt 210 und damit einen quantensprung im komfort gemacht. mir genügen die 80 bei meinem element dann auch völlig (gabel ist eine rs duke race mit 80). prima tourenrad mit tendenz alpencross

wenn's härter wird, etwa lago, fahr ich mit dem slayer. alls allzweckwaffe würde ich das slayer nehmen!

meist fahr ich aber sowieso mein eingangblizzard    


unabhängig von der farbe noch was zum tsc: mir ist das mit meinen gut 80 kg zu weich, würde da immer auf die wenigen gramm pfeifen und das element mit alurohren nehmen.
und dann auf die neuen lager achten. auch wenn ich sie von der optik her zum k... finde, funktion ist spitze (auch wenn ich bei meinem element mit den lagern in 8 jahren noch nie ein problem hatte und bis auf 1 immer noch die originallager fahre, bei nullpflege   )


----------



## Nihil Baxter (28. Januar 2005)

Das Element TSc würde ich auch nur als kompromissloser Racer in Betracht ziehen. Als großen Nachteil empfinde ich die Tatsache, das es nur nasslackiert ist. Diese Nasslackierung scheint wohl sehr anfällig zu sein. Ich würde ein normales, pulverbeschichtetes Element 70 nehmen. Eventuell wäre auch ein limitiertes Element Retro oder Element Blaze eine Überlegung wert...ein schönes Dekor hat auch das 04er Element limited in schwarz/weiß. Der S-Tec hat meines Wissens noch eines.


----------



## Catsoft (28. Januar 2005)

Nihil Baxter schrieb:
			
		

> Das Element TSc würde ich auch nur als kompromissloser Racer in Betracht ziehen. Als großen Nachteil empfinde ich die Tatsache, das es nur nasslackiert ist. Diese Nasslackierung scheint wohl sehr anfällig zu sein. Ich würde ein normales, pulverbeschichtetes Element 70 nehmen. Eventuell wäre auch ein limitiertes Element Retro oder Element Blaze eine Überlegung wert...ein schönes Dekor hat auch das 04er Element limited in schwarz/weiß. Der S-Tec hat meines Wissens noch eines.



Genau!


----------



## drul (2. Februar 2005)

Jaaa! das Ltd Retro ist so     

Und das 2004er 70 sowas von dezent-edel!

das sind dorch wirklich super Alternativen ...


p.s.: WER VERKAUFT MIR EIN 19" SLAYER MIT INDUSTRIELAGERN?? ODER NUR RAHMEN BZW RAHMEN/GABEL??


----------

